# Raw fuel smell at idle after first turning on of A/C this year



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Went away as I drove down the road, but it was definitely my '17 LT...no other vehicles were around me. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's just your mind playing subliminal tricks with you. 

AC's always make a funny smell at the first turn on of the year. 

I have the 17 RS. 

BTW. How's yours working? Cuz mine doesn't feel like it's going to cutting the mustard when the heat kicks in full swing.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

No, this was clearly a raw fuel smell. AC was fine last summer.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine does it too, very infrequently. Found a suggestion here somewhere that it may be a defective evap system. I noticed after the last episode that it was shortly after a 2nd start when the 1st start was only run for a mile or so. Don't know about the earlier episodes.

Others problems cited for Gen 1 included a loose spark plug. One film of a Gen 1 showed a stream of fuel coming from a fuel line. On mine, it's intermittent enough that I don't think it's any of these.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a Gen I thread, there is not a lot in the thread, but there are a few idea's ...


[h=1]2013 Cruze oil smell from heater[/h]


----------

